# Batman Arkham Knight



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Anybody tried this out yet? Seems to get some decent reviews. Might go and buy on my lunch break as I have a gift voucher sat in my wallet.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

bought it anyways based on reviews. Will let you guys know if its any good


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Was looking at this in the shop yesterday. Was £49.99 so I didn't bother. Let us know what it's like though.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought about getting it but changed my mind as it looks and plays pretty much like the last game except you now have the bat mobile.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Was looking forward to bring this as the console reviews of it are really good, but the absolutely terrible PC performance and subsequent withdrawal of sale by WB has forced me to wait till they sort their act out!


----------



## JamieOwens (Sep 8, 2015)

My brother and I bought it on PS4 and I have to say it is pretty good. Despite the fact that many reviewers claim that batmobile destroys this game I have to say I had a lot of fun with it. True, certain quests and Riddler's secrets can only be finished with batmobile but it is still a nice addition. 

If I were you I would consider, but just like Hereisphilly said the PC version suffered from performance issues so you are left with consoles versions.


----------



## EngineMan (Sep 30, 2015)

I finished it a few days ago on PS4.

A very good game, Batmobile is kind of overused but not bad. 
I even collected all Riddler's stuff and got the perfect ending.

I would recommend it though it could have probably been better.


----------

